# Homepage für google optimieren



## papadebaer (20. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

habe Probleme eine Homepage für Google fit zu machen.(http://www.grubensee.de)
Sie ist bei google zu finden, aber ist weder über Google Maps wo der Branchen eintrag läuft noch über die Unterseiten. 
Wäre nett, wenn sich einer den Quelltext anschauen würde und mir einige Tipps zukommen lassen könnte, wie man das Problem behebn kann.

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie man bei bestimmten Suchbegriffen in Google weit oben auftaucht? z.B. Campingplatz oder Camping.

Hab schon versucht über die Verlinkung was zu machen aber die Wirkung bleibt aus.

Hat das was mit der Anzahl der Links auf der eigenen Seite zu tun?

Besten Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Spelmann (27. März 2010)

*Hallo papadebaer,*

eine Suchmaschinenoptimierung wird Dir hier wahrscheinlich keiner mal so einfach vornehmen. Die es wirklich können, leben auch davon 
Ganz allgemein sollte man auf Folgendes achten:

Content, Content, Content (Nur eine Seite, auf der sich auch reichlich Inhalt zum offensichtlichen Hauptthema befindet, wird von Google auf als wertvoll angesehen)
Die gewünschten Schlüsselwörter sollten im Content sinnvoll verteilt und in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden sein.
Bilder die als Links zu weiteren Seiten führen, müssen zwingend das Attribut: alt="hier steht die Bildbeschreibung xy" besitzen. Sonst wird der Link von den Crawlern nicht verfolgt.
Links einer Image Map werden generell nicht verfolgt. (Hier im Footer eine Alternative anbieten, schon alleine wegen der Barrierefreiheit für Sehbehinderte)
Verlinkungen von gut besuchten Seiten auf Deine Seite werten diese auch auf.
Für Formatierungen auch wirklich die entsprechenden HTML Tags benutzen. Also z.B. für eine Überschrift <h1></h1> statt <p></p> mit einer großen Schrift.
Für sich sprechende Dateinamen helfen wohl auch ein wenig. Besser _hier-tolles-Camping.html_ als _tollCmp.html_

Finger weg von faulen Tricks. Die meisten kennt Google ohnehin schon.

Das mal so dahingeplappert. Falls ich nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand bin, zerreißt mich nicht gleich. Ändert sich ja alles auch immer mal wieder.


----------



## Eagle-PsyX- (1. April 2010)

Bis jetzt alles richtig. Man könnte noch bei vielen sehr ins Details gehen 

Papadebaer, ich empfehle dir dieses Buch mal zu lesen:
Suchmaschienenoptimierung


----------



## placesys (20. Februar 2011)

Du hast im <header>Bereich doppelte Meta-Tags einfgefügt, wobei dieser keinen Inhalt hat: <meta name="description" content=""> wie auch der folgende ist doppelt vorhanden ohne Inhalt <meta name="keywords" content="">. Doppelte Einträge gefallen dem Googlebot nicht. Ausserdem hast Du zu wenig Backlinks mit relevantem Content gesetzt. Du solltes im Text auf der Seite die Keywords "Campingplatz und Camping" möglichst oft verwenden (ca. 4% des gesamten Inhalts).
Ausserdem musst Du im Tag <keywords> nur diejenigen Wörter verwenden, die Du optmieren willst zbs. "Camping - Campingplatz - Platz Camping - Campieren uws). Kein "Zelten - Zeltplatz".
Viele Grüsse, Stephan


----------

